# Win A free RAPID T-Shirt



## DanC (Nov 19, 2010)

Super easy to win yourself a free RAPID T-Shirt visit this link -http://www.rapidmag.com/blogs/features-rapid/710-watercolors-caption-contest-win-a-free-rapid-t-shirt.html

Enter your best caption in the comments section (apparently it has issues if you are using Internet Explorer as your browser) and on Tuesday the best two get sent a Free T-Shirt.

So far I think Joe McCoy is the man to beat.

Good Luck,

Dan Caldwell
Rapid Media TV Guy


----------

